# how to remove automatic shift knob



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

does anyone know how i can take the shift knob off? i cant seem to find anything on it.


----------



## NYCDUB1.8T (Nov 11, 2007)

On the knob, there should be a plastic chrome piece connecting the shifter and the shift knob. You pull that piece down..and just wiggle the knob off.


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (NYCDUB1.8T)*

anyone else? i cant really pull that piece down.


----------



## herb2k (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: (sbuogr)*

The chrome part of the shaft slides down - it takes quite a bit of force but it will come out.


----------



## VDubn04 (Jun 17, 2007)

you need to put the car in gear to be able to pop the chrome sleeve down. then, either push the button in or try pulling it out while pulling up on the handle & it'll pop right off. sorry I'm not much more help, I did this with mine a few months back to add a momo shift knob....


----------



## vr6jettajay (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: (VDubn04)*

i imagine putting on a pair of rubber kitchen gloves should help for grip to pull the chrome piece down. 
i know i tried going out to my car today to see how it was done and my finger kept slipping off when i tried to pull it down. my local service manager i'm friends with said to put the car into 2nd gear and to pull the button out then it should lift off.
havent tried the rubber glove bit yet, but when i get around to it i will post feedback http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## red96jeep (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: (vr6jettajay)*

does anyone know how to get it back on, i pushed mine back on but now it wont work


----------



## vr6jettajay (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: (red96jeep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *red96jeep* »_does anyone know how to get it back on, i pushed mine back on but now it wont work

i havent been a diligent vortexer so i never replied with how i did it... but more or less you have to pull the 'push' button out and pull down the sleeve below it down. (be sure to do this in a drive gear so you have room for the sleeve to slide down) then you simply lift the handle off. installation is the same as removal... however...
i thought hey let me push the button in while its off, and then it doesnt work when you try to reinstall. so you have to fiddle around a bit to get the button back out, and then pulled out in the position it was in to remove it from the sleeve. i found what worked was turning it so that the button was facing down so it had a bit of gravity working on the spring inside, which made it slightly easier to grab an edge to repop it out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## djs0331 (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: (vr6jettajay)*

Old thread I know but I had a question about the knob removal. 03 Jetta GLX Tiptronic. I want to replace the shift knob...
The removal seems very simple...how complicated is the replacement with an aftermarket knob?


----------



## vr6jettajay (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: (djs0331)*

So I was bored and reading through old topics I had. Not sure if you ever got an answer or not but the guy to tell you what you need to do is Vortex id: spkn^GRMN ... He may already have sent you a msg but if he hasnt he's a great guy and will walk you through what you need to do to replace your T-handle shift knob with an aftermarket one.

_Quote, originally posted by *djs0331* »_Old thread I know but I had a question about the knob removal. 03 Jetta GLX Tiptronic. I want to replace the shift knob...
The removal seems very simple...how complicated is the replacement with an aftermarket knob?


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (vr6jettajay)*

hello


----------



## vr6jettajay (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spkn^GRMN* »_hello









hi


----------



## Spa_driver (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: (sbuogr)*

After you slide down the chrome sleve in neutral(?) and pull out the chrome button on an 03 tiptronic you push in a little hidden catch inside the button hole and the handle will slide right off. I didn't know about the little hidden catch and broke off my handle.


----------



## Garrett-21 (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: how to remove automatic shift knob (sbuogr)*

How Do you remove a 2001 audi a6 auto shift knob?


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: how to remove automatic shift knob (Garrett-21)*

try the same method.


----------



## sharpester25 (Feb 10, 2012)

*Sorry for trailing through old posts*

i have a problem with my knob lol .... a6 auto ... pulled out the chrome button to remove the lever and now when i replace it it does not work .....  have i broke it or is there a fix ???


----------



## -melloman- (Oct 31, 2010)

would love a fix to this.. I pulled the button off completely and have a feeling I fubar'd the spring.. put the knob back on and the spring isnt functioning..

NEED HELP GUYS.. car is still usuable but I don't feel like pulling up a plastic tab to switch through gears..

ASAP!!! THANKS!


----------



## CoolAirVw (Mar 8, 2007)

Here's the deal... 

In order to get the button out you have to pull it out. Problem is its "latched" in place pretty good so you have to pull out pretty hard to get it out. You you end up yanking it and if it yanks out hard then it breaks the vertical peice or the peice that hooks the vertical peice. If this happens the part is not available and you have to buy the whole shifter. One guy one here made that peice out of a peice of metal. You might be able to find it if you search. 

To prevent this you need to Pry the button outward with control. IIRC I held the button with pliers and then pried against the pliers WITH CONTROL!!! so you dont slip and Yank. After the button comes out a little then the rest can be taken apart.

I may have a shifter left over from a 5 speed conversion. And I might be able to rob that part. Cant sell that shifter anyway cuz the market is flooded with shifters from 5 speed conversions.


----------

